# Newt's 1st designer viv journal (28gal+polyu landscaping)



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

hi everyone,

a couple of months back when I was browsing through the net I came across Dendroboard. Browsing through pics that everyone posted, I was very impressed with the design aspect of a viv. It took me a short time to decide that I have to build myself one.

I have kept different animals in the past, but my idea of a habitat consists of substrate, cover and a water bowl. So I spent hours in this forum learning, design ideas, etc.

I finally found one vivarium that I really liked(broms/moss), I will be using this viv as a reference when I make mine. I believe this was posted a while back by carlos.










This is a really rough sketch I drew back then, I wanted a waterfall/stream feature as well as a small pond ( a bit much, but I still want to try)










From this point on I started going around local hardware store/petshop buying supplies. Wasted too much gas on going back and forth to the same store 

I got a 28gal bowfront from Petsmart and started working on the false bottom 

Tank with some broms









PVC support









PVC is shorter in the front 1.5" and longer on the back 2.5" to give depth to the viv









Egg crate cut to fit, It was too hard to custom fit the bowfront. So I just did a rectangle









This is where I am so far , I will update when I get more done,

Thanks for reading, Newt


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks like you're off to a solid start! Keep us informed!


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like you've got a great goal and a good start. Keep us posted


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Great idea, choosing a single (awesome) viv to try to work towards. 28g bowfront is a great size, but it is smaller than the giant model, I think.


I had the same idea of making the false bottom slanted as well, and did it the exact same way that you have. I eventually did decide it wasn't helpful, and wouldn't do it again. The idea behind eggcrate is that you are raising your substrate out of the standing water. You can only have the water level as deep as the lowest point of the eggcrate. The back being higher doesn't get you any benefit, aside from perhaps needing to use less substrate. If you have enough left over PVC, I'd make it level. If you don't, don't worry about it.


Notice in Carlos' viv the pool is right up against the glass? If you want to emulate that, you will need to cut out an area in your eggcrate for the pool, although if you cut it in a rectangle rather than to match the bowfront, you are already partway there. Once you've done that, there are several ways of sealing it off so frogs don't get below. The easiest I found was using aluminum windowscreen; use a piece several inches bigger than your pool, and then press it down and mold it into the space. Trim it if you need to. Attach it to the FB: silicone works. Then you can hide it in several ways like Carlos did. Use big rocks, have the background flow into it, use an overhang so it isn't visible on the edges, and use gravel on the bottom.


Man, giving unsolicited advice makes me want to build another full viv.
Best of luck.


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement guys,

That's what I thought too tyler, one display that I will spend a lot on and enjoy. But even as I am making this one, my mind is already wandering into making a nice vert tank for some thumbnails  . Gotta concentrate on this one!

Anyway I gave some thought on your comment on the false bottom, and I agree with you. It would be more practical to use gravel to give depth. Unfortunately 1) I have no PVC left and 2) I already custom fitted the wood I will be using, and I think it will be a lot of work to correct it. So for now I'll just hope it'll be alright. I'll post some pics soon.

As for sealing the pool, I currently have a U-shaped drift wood that I will use for the pond. There are some holes in them and I am stil thinking how to seal them up. Taking your advice, my idea is to get
a fiberglass screen I have on hand and silicone it along the bottom half of the wood. I will then use gravel to cover the leftover screen to make sure nothing can go through it. What do you think?

We should follow what our heart desires, and you SHOULD make that other viv


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright, I got some more done.

I custom fit the wood to the egg crate, this will be the pond









In the tank w/ egg crate and wood

















Here is the wood that I will use as the waterfall. I boiled it for a long time to get
rid of the tannin, in the end I gave up. It is Mopani.









I started on the Polyu landscape, the first layer is to give the mopani more elevation(this will be covered later on)









And finally here is the rough layout of the viv. the stack of foam is to show how many polyu layer I would need to create waterfall/stream.









Lastly here is a selaginella that I thought looked neat









A lot more work to be done, I was very impressed with how similar the viv layout is with the original sketch.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks great! Nice job cutting out for the piece of wood. It has plenty of character and will make a great pool.

What type of substrate were you thinking of using? Most types are loose, and they tend to tumble into the water feature if there isn't a bit of a berm to hold them back. Without the polyurethane would be about right.
I think also having a solid sheet of polyurethane at the bottom obviates the benefit of having your egg-crate false bottom, but maybe you have something in mind that I'm not seeing, or maybe you know that and are just showing your WIP (Work In Progress.) You want it where your stream will be, but not everywhere.



As for me making another big viv, it is Spring, so I got lots of stuff to do in the big garden.


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see your finished product. I am in the beginnings of building me a next viv for my RETF. I am thinking that I am going to put and external filter on my new creation ( so I will have to drill a few holes). Now that the semester is over for college I have more time to build. Yippeeee! Keep us updated


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

You are dead on tyler, the foam is just for the stream landscaping. I will trim it later after I add the polyu layer. As for the substrate, thinking about gravel. I thought it would be very troublesome to use coco-like substrate as the stream/splash would quickly dirty and clog the pump. Gravel will cover the polyu as well and moss/leaves will be on top of gravel. 

Rednkhuner, I can't wait to see the finished product as well. I really want to get this done soon, but waiting for gs to cure is just too long. When you are making your retf viv, don't forget to post it!

Anyway guys, did more work, the pics will show you what I am trying to achieve with the waterfall. Comment and inputs are welcomed. 

I stacked 4 layers of polyu (cut to size), and fit it to the wood( really hard and tedious to do)









I drew how I want the layers to look. The holes are used to let me know where one layer ends and the next begins









Cutting begins, always cut less than you think you need, never more


















the gs on wood is to better control water flow









water test









I added the wooden knob to the edge, I thought it would be a cool place where the frogs would call.
It sort of looks like a cliff overseeing the pond/ground. (king of the hill)









2nd water test









I would like to say that controlling water flow is near impossible, spent a really long time. IMO its worth it though. This is all I have done for now, hope you all enjoy it. Again inputs are welcomed


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

WOW! I think I want to a waterfall similar to that. The only thing I fear is my tree frogs sleeping in the water feature since they already sleep on the glass wherever they want to. Something to think about indeed... hmmm... Can't wait to see what you have next!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. I love great construction threads. Please keep this updated! Also, DO NOT RUSH. You'll find your project to never ever be 100%. So make sure you dont make any mistakes rushing, because in the end you'll have to fix it twice anyways! 


Best of luck, and I appreciate the time you took to post everything,
Nick


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

GREAT JOB IT LOOKS GREAT, DUMB QUESTION are you using styro foam to buil the land area, I'll start a viv sometime this year, I''m not desided yet if I should take down my 30 gallon breeder fish tank fully planted and move my fish to a 45 gallon hex tank that I was thinking to use to build the viv, since the hex is taller I though it will look better, but at the same time my angels will like the space, any advise?? will be really apreciated


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

i would build the viv in the hex.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Glad you enjoyed my tank setup. I'm flattered that you're using it as reference. 

FYI, the tank is now gutted completely and is just an empty clean glass. I will be redoing it over the next several weeks to bring it back to its former glory or better.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I wondered who the original tank belonged to. Nice work! If you do in fact bring it back "as good or better" we need pictures


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been so swamped with work lately, progress has been slow. But hey, as nick said better to plan than rush  . 

rednk, I like how the waterfall turns out too, I cant wait to see the frogs playing around there when I get them. Unfortunately I dont know much about RETF, but if you are worried about the RETF not being suitable with the water feature, maybe you should buy some darts and make two vivs? haha

Nick, thanks for the comment. I really enjoy reading your 55 gal, it looks beautiful, gave me ideas and construction know-how. So are you gonna keep working at it til its 100% or are you going to construct a new one? If you decide on making another viv, I will be sure to check it out.

jausi, the polyu is used to stabilize the the wood and to create a blank canvas for me to shape the waterfall/flow. the land area will be on the left and it will just be crate/mesh/gravel. I think it really depends on what you like. Are you planning to get arboreal or terresterial frog? If you want something like leucs go with 30gal, and 45hex for thumbnail species (I don't know the dimension, but I assume 30 gal is horizontal and 45hex is vert?)

As for myself, I am planning to make this 28gal for a terresterial frog, but after this, it will be a tall tank for thumbs or pums.

Marty, that is an awesome viv, thats what got me going constructing this 28 bow. Why did you gut it?How big is it? and did the azureus enjoy it? (sorry for the questions). Anyway, we need more pictures.

RIght now I am having problem with splashing, I want the waterfall to be overflowing, but the bigger the output the more splash, which is horrible to see and not good for the plants. Any idea guys? I was thinking riccia on the wood, but it maybe hard to make them root, maybe java.

I will update soon, hopefully tonight.


----------



## SeattleSlaw (May 13, 2008)

Nice, Newt! Please post more pics as they happen!


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright guys, here are some updates

First a layer of silicone, and then another with coco









what a mess









closeup of the terrain









waterfall closeup w/ river pebble









background siliconed into place









finally, its starting to take shape









Everything is ready, will just need to put in substrate and then plants. And the frogs ofcourse


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome. I like how you made it so that if you want to disassemble it to a bare tank agian, it's possible. 

Great work!


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

The waterfall feature turned out really nice. Can you make me one? LOL! This gives me some really good ideas about what I want to have in my tank. Just ordered my glass drill bit so that I can begin my own masterpiece. Keep us posted!

Sarah


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

looks great! love the way that waterfall looks


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy crumb! That waterfall/river lump looks great! I can't wait to see it running!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I was going to start my 65 gallon. But I decided I'm going to finish this, before I start the next one!


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright guys,

its been a while, but its finally planted. I am very pleased at how it turned out. I am waiting for the moss to green up and plants to acclimate.

Here is the finished work, hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow! Looks good, if I am not mistaken is that Selaginella kraussiana draped on top of your coconut hut? Can't wait to see the tank when it is all grown in and taken over by your plants! Good work!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

FULL TANK SHOT!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

You sure know how to make a viv look awesome. Wanna fix mine? :lol: 
Candy


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

Full tank shot-










Rednk, you are right that is selaginella kraus, they are not doing so well though, I moved them to another place, and are growing much better. This is an old pic, plants are growing well and some broms are reddening up. Btw how is your retf viv coming along? 

Thanks for the compliment candy


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, you did a great job with this tank. I am very impressed.


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

Wow, now that is a nice tank. One of the best waterfalls i have seen. Great work!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome, like I had guessed. Keep up the great work!


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, at first i thought the tank looked pretty small (damn computers) but after you started getting stuff in there it got bigger and bigger, and with the plants it looks amazing.  I like the construction journals as they are great to read and watch and also waste time on learning different techniques.


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

It's been a while since I posted, I have been son busy from work lately.

Anyway I want to let you guys know that I will be moving soon and I will be selling this viv and some of my frogs for sale. 

Check out this link if you are interested:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/32728-vivarium-azureus-pair-sale.html

Feel free to pm me with any question


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

wow that really sucks that you can't bring it. you put serious effort into that tank and it looks fantastic. Are you coming to MWFF?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great job!!!


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

it seriously sucks, but oh well, I guess this can turn out to be another excuse to make a new one? haha, but yeah thanks for the compliment, really did put a lot of efforts on this one.

I'll be there kevin, prob around early to mid afternoon, how about urself?


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll be there all day. I'll PM you a pic maybe you can spot me.


----------



## newtenthusiast (Mar 29, 2008)

that sounds great, I'll be waiting for that pic, haha


----------

